# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور زدن را از کی شروع کنم

## Shims

سلام 
من همه درس هام رو طبق آزمون ها خوندم و مرور داشتم ولی ریاضی فیزیکم یکم عقب تره و نمیدونم از کی کنکور زدن رو شروع کنم 
از طرفی هی به خاطر طمع مرور و درصد بهتر زدن دارم عقب میندازمش از طرفیم فکر میکنم خب وقتی نتونم ریاضی فیزیک جواب بدم چرا بزنم کنکور ها رو 
میشه راهنمایی کنید لطفا

----------


## sinohe.Dr

از دوهفته الی سه هفته مونده به کنکور خوبه

----------


## shansy

> سلام 
> من همه درس هام رو طبق آزمون ها خوندم و مرور داشتم ولی ریاضی فیزیکم یکم عقب تره و نمیدونم از کی کنکور زدن رو شروع کنم 
> از طرفی هی به خاطر طمع مرور و درصد بهتر زدن دارم عقب میندازمش از طرفیم فکر میکنم خب وقتی نتونم ریاضی فیزیک جواب بدم چرا بزنم کنکور ها رو 
> میشه راهنمایی کنید لطفا


سلام 
علیرضا افشار میگف منتظر تموم کردن همه دروس و حرفه ای شدن نباشید همین ک یکی رو‌تموم کردین شروع کنین جامع زدن ازش تا بقیه رو‌میرسونید حالا تو‌ک فقط دو سه تا درس موندی خوب شروع کن.... کنکورارو بده بعد مبحثی شروع کن ب خوندن نخونده هات تو دروسی ک گفتی....حالا اینم ففط نظر منه ولی خوب بنظرم پشت گوش ننداز :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام 
> من همه درس هام رو طبق آزمون ها خوندم و مرور داشتم ولی ریاضی فیزیکم یکم عقب تره و نمیدونم از کی کنکور زدن رو شروع کنم 
> از طرفی هی به خاطر طمع مرور و درصد بهتر زدن دارم عقب میندازمش از طرفیم فکر میکنم خب وقتی نتونم ریاضی فیزیک جواب بدم چرا بزنم کنکور ها رو 
> میشه راهنمایی کنید لطفا


کنکورهای عمومی سایر رشته ها رو که از همین الان کار کن حتی اگه هنوز کامل عمومی ها رو تموم نکردی 

آزمون های سه روز یکبار و کنکور زدن رو
میشه توی حدود چهل روز آخر هم خوب و کامل و کافی کارکرد

هرچند بهتره این پیش زمینه ذهنی رو نداشته باشی که ، من حتما باید ۱۰۰ درصد کامل خونده باشم بعدش آزمون جامع بزنم
حتی خیلی از رتبه برترها هم هیچ کدوم همه دروس رو ۱۰۰ درصد کامل نخوندن و مسلط نشدن
ولی اگه مثلا ۸۰ درصد خوندن سعی کردن اون ۸۰ درصد رو به بازدهی و کیفیت و تسلط عالی ای برسونن و بیشترین پاسخ دهی ممکن رو ازش سرجلسه بیرون بکشن که این هم از طریق مرور زیاد و تست و تثبیت و تقویت شخصیت تستی و مدیریت آزمون حاصل میشه

شما هم فعلا برای آزمونای سه روز یکبار و کنکور زدن عجله نداشته باش
سعی کن تا جای ممکن مرور و رفع اشکال انجام بدی ولی بد نیست همین الان هم درهفته یکی دوبار باتوجه به بودجه بندی شخصی مطالعه خودت ، آزمون شبیه سازی شده کارکنی تا رفته رفته اون توانایی های مدیریت آزمون و زمان و تمر‌کزت درعملکرد هم بالاتر بره

موفق باشی

----------

